# What deficiency is this?



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello!

In my 10g betta tank(it's El Natural), I've noticed a deficiency in some of the older leaves of my hygros but I don't quite know what kind of a deficiency it is. I looked at the link in this subforum and I really couldn't find which one it could be.

I found this link awhile back and from the looks of it according to that link, I have a phosphate deficiency but I'm not too sure. Here are two photos of two of my plants that are showing signs. Sorry if they aren't the greatest in quality.


















Is it a phosphate deficiency or something else? I was told it was due to low iron but it's only the older leaves that are showing this, not the entire plant. I do know that one or more of the nutrients are a bit off because I have a bit of algae in that tank. My nitrates are close to 10ppm.

I'd appreciate any help on this.

Thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Red_Rose,

It could be Potassium. Pinholes in older leaves, uniform yellow color, leaves bending down are all symptoms of Potassium deficiency.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

That makes sense. Is there a specific type of potassium that you would recommend? I have potassium sulfate in powder form but I've heard that using it in NPT's can increase the chances of building up H2S in the soil(I read it somewhere on this site so I'd have to find the post again) so I'm a bit iffy about using it in the tank.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Red_Rose,

I am not an NPT person, I will leave your follow-up question to those who know more than I; just about everyone! LOL!


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Okay then.  I guess I'll just have to wait for someone else to offer some suggestions.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It could be magnesium deficiency which also occurs on the older leaves. The veins stay green, but the tissue between the major veins yellows and begins to die back.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you.

Are magnesium deficiencies possible with hard water? Our tap water is in the 24-28dGH range so I didn't think that I would ever have to deal with a lack of calcium or magnesium.


----------

